

Why Lettuce Keeps Making Us Sick - palidanx
http://modernfarmer.com/2013/07/why-lettuce-keeps-making-us-sick/

======
scientist
Hmm... I think that eating lettuce, and vegetables in general, is healthy. The
title is just sensationalist, and the article scares people with the
possibility that bacteria lives on the plants. If we would take the article
seriously, living in cities or using our keyboard also make us sick: the air
in cities is full of dog poo dust and the associated bacteria, and keyboards
are also full of bacteria:
[http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/233104.php](http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/233104.php)
,
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7377002.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7377002.stm)
.

